# Using a Canon T2i with EOS Webcam Utility?



## victorshikhman (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello,

I have a T2i laying around that I'd like to use for streaming on Zoom/MSN Teams etc. I know it's not supported officially through the EOS Webcam Utility app. However, the same app supports the T3/T3i (a T2i with a flip out screen), and even the SL1 (a T2i in a smaller package). Before I go out and buy the older type USB cable (or should I be using the miniHDMI port?), I was wondering if someone has managed to use the T2i in this fashion, using the EOS Webcam Utility, or something else.

Thanks,
-Victor


----------



## LDS (Dec 3, 2020)

You'll need the USB cable. You can also buy an adapter instead of a whole cable, i.e. a micro to mini adapter. To use the HDMI feed you'd need a video capture device or card.


----------



## victorshikhman (Dec 7, 2020)

LDS said:


> You'll need the USB cable. You can also buy an adapter instead of a whole cable, i.e. a micro to mini adapter. To use the HDMI feed you'd need a video capture device or card.



Thanks for responding. But otherwise it will work with a T2i?


----------



## LDS (Dec 7, 2020)

victorshikhman said:


> Thanks for responding. But otherwise it will work with a T2i?



I don't own a T2i so I can't confirm it. If the T2i works with the EOS Utility remote control, showing the image preview, my guess it will work with the webcam utility - but it's just a guess. It worked with my 5D Mk III before it was officially supported. Just be aware a battery won't last long, it would be better to power if from an AC converter.


----------



## victorshikhman (Dec 7, 2020)

That's a great idea, thank you! Didn't even think of the battery issue. Hopefully it won't overheat, either


----------



## akak (Mar 8, 2021)

Short Answer: Yes it works. 
Long Answer: So I just installed the EOS Webcam Utility on my PC (Windows 10), Reboot the computer, attached the USB cable from me T2i camera to the computer, Turned the camera on, and Zoom and other apps see it without any issues when I point the video input inside the application to the camera. I first used Video mode on the dial, but found that most of the other modes worked as well.


----------

